# Storage Alicanti



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

Any one stored at Alicanti Airport looking to park my motorhome for approx five weeks got a price from Terminal car parks for 75 Euros any one any comments any one parked up and stayed there 

Mick


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I used these people for years http://royalparking.es/?gclid=CKqe-IKGubgCFfHKtAodkAEAOg. Totally reliable and your vehicle will be safe there.

Mike


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Whatever, wherever, don't forget to make sure insurance is informed and they note/approve. 

Based on personal experience of the vetting process, I wonder whether your insurer would like the idea of storage at an airport. For our edification, please let us know, if you would be so kind.


----------

